# question of open wound vs abrasaion



## moremopars1 (Jan 19, 2010)

when a doctor states Superficial skin laceration with bleeding of a finger would you use the Open wound code 883.0 or superficial abrasion code 915.0? In the integumentary system the Epidermal layer contains no blood supply or nerves and cannot bleed but the dermal layer contains blood supply and nerves. So my question is which would be the correct ICD-9 Code for "Superficial skin laceration"?


----------



## eadun2000 (Jan 19, 2010)

If it was me I would code it as 883.0 just because he states "laceration".  If he said abrasion, obviously I would code 915.0


----------

